
Show HN: Charitius, global charity search engine - juliushuijnk
http://www.charitius.org
======
juliushuijnk
Open source, open data search engine.

Code here: [https://github.com/juliuszelf/global-charity-search-
engine/](https://github.com/juliuszelf/global-charity-search-engine/)

Some background info & core principles:

[https://medium.com/proof-of-concept/join-me-in-creating-
an-o...](https://medium.com/proof-of-concept/join-me-in-creating-an-open-
global-charity-search-engine-b411eb44819b)

Tech stack: Docker, Flask, Elastic Search (ES), ngnix. Also python scripts &
Makefile for downloading and transforming source files to json to upload to
ES.

Love to get feedback on how to improve.

